# Daemon Primarch Angron vs Imperator Titan!!!



## rodriges (Jan 8, 2016)

I know that Daemon Primarch Angron is one of the strongest (if not the strongest) Daemon. His feats include slaughtering armies through the galaxies and his banishment required 110 Grey Knights most of which died. He is described as big as a Warhound Titan and towers above other bloodthirsters (description from fluff). I was just curious what would happen if he fought an Imperator Titan 1 vs 1. Can he survive his weapons? Can he tear through his armor? I am not talking tabletop I am talking FLUFF/Lore wise. Which one is stronger and who would win? Please discuss!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

An Imperator is truly ENORMOUS and is mounted with weaponry to rival imperial naval vessels.......I'd give it to the titan


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd say it depends on whether the Imperator can keep range. If Angron gets into close combat I'd say the Imperator is going down.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A bunch of Warhounds with harpoons killed an Imperator without a single scratched paintjob. Gotta give it to Daemon Primarch Angron.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

MidnightSun said:


> A bunch of Warhounds with harpoons killed an Imperator without a single scratched paintjob. Gotta give it to Daemon Primarch Angron.


Ah yes, I remember - Sygrahla right? (not sure if I've spelt that correctly)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're right, that isn't how you spell Warhounds with fucking _harpoons_.

Not as dumb as a spaceship with harpoons, I grant you.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

MidnightSun said:


> You're right, that isn't how you spell Warhounds with fucking _harpoons_.
> 
> Not as dumb as a spaceship with harpoons, I grant you.


ok....chill out man:victory:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's still badass, don't get me wrong, just incredibly dumb. The best bits of 40k usually are.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> It's still badass, don't get me wrong, just incredibly dumb. The best bits of 40k usually are.


Is that much worse than snow speeders with tow cables and imperial AT-AT walkers? 

Maybe a little. It's still a fantastic Rube Goldberg. =)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Is that much worse than snow speeders with tow cables and imperial AT-AT walkers?
> 
> Maybe a little. It's still a fantastic Rube Goldberg. =)


Shhhh! You'll give it all away! The Tau players don't know how deadly Land Speeders are to their Stormsurges yet!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> You're right, that isn't how you spell Warhounds with fucking _harpoons_.
> 
> Not as dumb as a spaceship with harpoons, I grant you.


Like Star Wars, and taking down AT-AT's?


----------

